# Has anyone seen this before?



## Carmella.carey (Mar 11, 2022)

Here's a cattleya hybrid that at some time in the past flowered twice out
Of one bulb. shown as Blc.Rex Stout FCC/AOS


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2022)

i suppose anything is possible.


----------

